# Nelsons 60 hour project.



## mdnelson09 (Mar 17, 2012)

Last week i got an Alienware Aurora case from 2003 i think? Well anywho, i had roughly 60 hours and about 50 bucks to my name to work on the case and this is what i came up with.

Changes: I first cut out the old hard drive bay. This was in the way for the liquid cooling loop. I decided to do a 2x 120mm radiator with 4 120mm fans (push|pull). To let that breath, i cut the front out. It may be hard to see in the photos. Then clearly i did a simple Purple / White paint job.

*Dont forget to check the spoilers for more photos *

Before









Spoiler
















Process:  Not many photos of the build mostly because I finished the most of the work at night.


Spoiler



First coat of white primer on the exterior plastic





First coat of black primer on the case





Adding the parts.





More paint







After:






Spoiler



The interior





More





DatI/O


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

That turned out real good. Nice job there.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice Job!!! 

How's the water cooling working in that case?


----------



## mdnelson09 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks  Its really hard to see, but the old case had a lot of scratches when i got it. So most of the time was spent sanding, priming , and repeating. All and all, im really proud of the turnout. Its just a tad loud still  maybe ill look into better fans

Edit: Norton: Surprisingly well. With the metal front removed, the fans draw air from the lower vents (purple) and where the floppy drive would be. hovers at 31*C @ 10% CPU OC. The cool part is, i can use the old floppy drive slot as a "duct" to push in cold air (if needed). Also, With the Push|Pull setup, the "pull" fans cool down the 2 video cards. Overall it works amazingly well compared to how it use to be.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 18, 2012)

looking pretty good.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2012)

Nicely done. As I said before in another one of your posts on this case. I always liked the look of that case. Very cool you kept it looking "stock" and stuffed it full of high end gear. 
Very nice "Sleeper" Case.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 18, 2012)

It turned out pretty good, love the color scheme.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Mar 18, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Nicely done. As I said before in another one of your posts on this case. I always liked the look of that case. Very cool you kept it looking "stock" and stuffed it full of high end gear.
> Very nice "Sleeper" Case.




That was the goal. The system is loaded with some pretty high performance parts within my budget. 


Thanks everyone


----------



## mdnelson09 (Mar 18, 2012)

Did some minor OC'ing today. Prime95 for about 10 minutes for a snapshot of the temps.... For a i5 2300, I thought this was an alright oc / temp.  I also have the OC built with speed stepping on. Last time i tried to oc this high, the cpu would stay at 3.1ghz. Now, the cpu can idle at 1.69ghz and peak at about 3.48ghz.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice oc and nice rig.


----------



## user21 (Apr 12, 2012)

Great Job done with the case


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well i know its quite old of a thread, but others suggested i get a i5 2500k. So i did just that.

I found 2500k on CL for $125, which IMO was a steal. I hit 4.5ghz stable on my first attempt with 100% stablity. Ill start pushing the OC more and more this week, but for now i thought i would post a little info on it.

So far, i left most of the bios settings to auto, except the Vcore and speed stepping options. Currently on a 45 multiplyer with other little changes. Temps are around ~40*c still. (@1.20v)

Ill edit proof in later today


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2012)

mdnelson09 said:


> Well i know its quite old of a thread, but others suggested i get a i5 2500k. So i did just that.
> 
> I found 2500k on CL for $125, which IMO was a steal. I hit 4.5ghz stable on my first attempt with 100% stablity. Ill start pushing the OC more and more this week, but for now i thought i would post a little info on it.
> 
> ...



if your stable at 4.5 with 1.2v that's a very good chip and I imagine 5ghz would be fairly easy to hit


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 16, 2012)

After about an hour it was ~49*c.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice.  Let me know if you find another 2500k for $125..


----------

